# Is a bicycle a good investment?



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm guessing most would say no, and would instead advise placing your money in stocks, real estate, comic books or Cabbage patch dolls for a much better return. Bikes should be thought of as tools, disposable, toys, an expensive hobby- all of which are pretty much the opposite of an investment.

In 1984 I purchased a Schwinn Paramount frame and a Dura-Ace parts group. I was working in a bike shop so I got it for wholesale cost but it was still a ridiculous amount of money. I forget the total bill (probably because I really didn't want to think about it) but as I recall it was closing in on the $1000 mark. An absolutely _insane_ amount of cash.

I rode that bike every day, for years. I logged thousands of miles on it, learned to race with it, commuted to work on it, went on 4 hour "gravel grinds" with it, got addicted to mountain biking because of it, and cemented a lifelong passion for cycling with that bicycle.

Years went by and I had many others, the Schwinn got neglected and began to collect dust so I gave it to a friend to use as a beater/commuter. When he was no longer using it he returned it, coincidentally at the precise time my 16 year old son had grown tall enough to fit on it (nearly) perfectly.

My son has really liked bikes for awhile- road and mountain alike but I am now beginning to see the signs of a hardcore addict, and I couldn't be happier about it.

This bicycle has been one of the best investments I've ever made.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

if you plan on using the bike as commuter it could be an investment as far as saving money on fuel and insurance.


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

From an investment strategy probably not the best place to put your money. I am always dreaming about what I want to buy next lol.

I like to think it is an good investment in my future health. Unless I crash.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Being healthier = longer life (most of the time) = longer earning potential so....Yes! I thinks it's a great investment. 

Buying bikes for the family = most time spent together = tighter knit family and longer lasting relationships and good health habits so...Yes! I thinks it's a great investment.


----------



## kingsqueak (Jul 21, 2013)

Definitely not a solid financial investment, heh. Nice story.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Invest in happiness...

SPP


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

I kept on reading hoping to read that you sold the bike on ebay/CL for $5k at the end. That would have been a good excuse for me to buy another bike. You disappoint me!



Good story there. Must be fun to see your own kid taking up the same hobby you love.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Katz said:


> I kept on reading hoping to read that you sold the bike on ebay/CL for $5k at the end. That would have been a good excuse for me to buy another bike. You disappoint me!
> 
> 
> 
> Good story there. Must be fun to see your own kid taking up the same hobby you love.


My boy and I ride a lot together. He loves it and I look forward to him buying/breaking his own @#%^!!!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I see what you did there. 

I hate it when people use words like "investment" to talk about bikes because I think their value as a piece of property is pretty poor, and tends to drop like a rock right after purchase. So in that sense, they're a pretty ass investment.

However, it's been worthwhile to me to throw a fair amount of money at bikes, even at times when I was scraping by. If the ROI you're hoping for is access to this awesome sport... they do a lot better.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Cool story. Cool bike.


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

I think if you look at it dollars per smile, they are a better investment than any other "hobby" I have tried.

Chad


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Buying AND riding a bike is an investment in your health. One of the best investments you'll ever make. Stop looking at the world through the blinding goggles of money. Think about your health. Without that, it wouldn't matter how much money you had.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

shwinn8 said:


> if you plan on using the bike as commuter it could be an investment as far as saving money on fuel and insurance.


... or public transportation tickets.
I am NOT going to commute to town center by car, and get into the bother and cost of parking there.

I count the cost of new brake pads and chains for my "town bike" in bus tickets.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

It's an investment in your physical and mental health, bikes are actually pretty cheap when you consider what they do for you, even if you buy really nice ones


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Money goes in, so many benefits come out. A bicycle is a great investment, even when you lose money.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Seriously though, comic books are a bad investment.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

I'd say it pays off the first time you ride it and smile.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

It's not about money.

An investment in a bicycle is an investment in things much much greater.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds like you got more than your money's worth. Great investment!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes, but only if you ride it and share it with others. A fortune in smiles and well-being, which one can only try to attempt to purchase with coin or barter for with goods. You sir made your fortune and shared it with others. Indeed, the answer to your query flowed from your fingers and was posted for all.... and it is true.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Bikes are like cars - you buy it then they depreciate if you are simply talking about selling them after you buy them. You won't get what you paid the bike shop for the bike so no it is not a good investment if you want to buy a bike and turn around and resell it.

For health reasons, the bike is one of the best investments you can make - you get a great workout and have alot of fun at the same time - beats spinning in a basement watching TV in my opinion.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

Even if you think of "investment" solely in monetary terms, there may still be some benefit. Health improvements from cycling would reduce medical expenditure and increase income potential due to fewer missed days of work. Whether that's enough for a positive return on investment I'm not smart enough to answer, but I wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## smithcreek (Nov 27, 2012)

Salespeople have been pushing the "investment" lingo for decades for everything from cars to steak knives, so if it helps you convince yourself to spend and extra grand for a better bike that's fine. Buy a bike and enjoy yourself or invest and reap the rewards, six of one, half dozen of another.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Cool story! Thanks for the hit!


----------



## Inuitbiker (Mar 18, 2011)

Bicycles are assets with many benefits and smaller operating expense than a motor vehicle over its useful life. 

Many people on the sell side of non-financial industries to use the term, investment, loosely to help them sell big ticket products (i.e.- car sales man, lbs)

Investment means an asset that is purchased with the expectation to derive future monetary gain (bikes usually depreciate after purchase unless you are speculating collectibles). Or, an asset that is not consumed when purchased but to be used for future production of goods/services (bikes are usually purchased to be used and cannot be used to produce other goods/services, unless you use it to power your blender in your smoothie business or your factory).


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Bad for the wallet - good for the heart. 

That's how I like to think of them, I've spent redonculous amounts of cash on bikes over the years, I'm a total addict and just love being out on my bike. This august I bought a Trek Crossrip Elite, which, if you don't already know is Trek's CX/gravel grinder/commuter and have ridden to work 4-5 times a week ever since, covering 20 miles a day on it. 

It's certainly not my most expensive bike, but it's definitely one of the favourite bikes I've owned and it's not even a mountain bike. It's certainly made me fitter for my mountain biking and I can feel the investment paying dividends after the 20 pounds I've shed as a result.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Wonderful story. I do see the bicycle as a great investment, maybe not in the $$ sense, but what it returns to your life and what it can do as a person absolutely a wonderful purchase.


----------



## canuckjgc (Jun 22, 2007)

It took 8 months of commuting to "pay" for my bike in fuel savings. So now the saved money is free cash. Yes, very worthwhile investment financially and health-wise.


----------



## JAY55 (Mar 26, 2012)

Worth the money for health and stamina, the lady is not complaining : )


----------



## pedalitup (May 30, 2007)

Any bike used regularly instead of a car is a totally great investment. The closer a bike is to multi purpose use brings it closer to a good investment. Unfortunately "fun" is marketed and proportionally associated with sub 15 lb road bikes and ever-changing tech equipped all mountain rigs. Based upon frequency of replacement "need", the amount of fun value with highly specific niche bikes seems to decrease over time faster than their resale value.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

The main point of this thread was that the value of owning a bicycle is not necessarily measured in monetary terms, but a bicycle can be an excellent investment even using the most literal definition.

A lot of people (me included) think of bicycles as toys to play with after work or on the weekends but they can be a lot more than that. I've commuted by bicycle off and on all my life and once went for about 7 or 8 years without owning a car. AAA says it costs about $10,000 to own and operate a car, and I figure you could go crazy with every whistle and bell available on a bike and easily get by on $1000 per year. I spent a heck of a lot less than that (probably closer to $100 per year) but even using those numbers I saved a cool $63,000 during those 7 years.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

If the OP meant strictly a financial investment, it's older bikes in good condition that yield the best returns. Investing in a new bike is a guaranteed financial loss.

Now back to the abundant non-financial investment returns on bicycles.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Buy bikes, ride bikes, spend less on health care and blood pressure medicine.


----------



## Luis M. (Jun 9, 2013)

Not a good investment, as most hobbies, sports equipment goes, but better than others. My Reef tank and its inhabitants cost a grip , and all I did was relax couch side. Quite beautiful and relaxing but a bad investment. My pigeons ... all I did was stare at the sky and watch them fly. Again overall relaxing but bad investment. MTBs are quite pricey but you get the health benefit ,which I truly like. Again $$$ wise bad investment as most hobbies go. Just enjoy your hobbies and don't focus on what you spent . It will take all the joy out of it.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Sedentary lifestyle is right at the top with smoking and bad diet as the top killers. Anything that helps keep you fit is worth it. No joke.


----------



## SManZ (Jun 21, 2013)

I used to be a hardcore moto rider (26,000mi the last season I rode). It was really only fun for me when I was close to dragging knee and going north of 80mph.

I justify my purchases by considering that by not getting a reckless ticket, the bikes I bought this season were actually free. Excellent investment!

Its totally screwed up, and it works for me


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

It's certainly a much better investment than my poorly performing fantasy football squads.


----------



## PricklyPete (Sep 30, 2009)

One of the best investments I have ever made...and in no way financial.


----------

